# Monster pc im Anflug



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Moinsen,

habe mich grade erst registriert, weil ich mit der Hardware von meinem neuen gaming pc noch nicht so im klaren bin.

Bestellt hab ich bisher:
Intel i7 990x Extreme
Asus Rampage III Black Edition
Kingston Hyper -X DDR3 6gb Kit
OCZ Revodrive X2 240gb
Wester Digital S-ATAIII 1tb
IN WIN Maelstrom black

Fehlen also noch GPU und Netzteil. 
Hier kommt nun das Problem:
Die GPU die ich kaufen wollte ist die Zotac geforce 580 AMP2, die sieht sehr hoch aus. Passt diese zusammen mit dem Thunderbolt(was beim Mainboard dabei ist) und der SSD auf das Mainboard?

Die GPU und sowieso der ganze pc sind nen monster und ich weiss nicht, ob das Seasonic X 760W 80+Gold dafür passt oder ob ich nicht besser ein kräftigeres nehmen sollte.
Auch bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob d´das Netzteil genug Anschöüsse hat, ich möchte ja nochmehr Festplatten kaufen, falls mit der Speicher ausgeht.

Jede Hilfe willkommen!

Peace.


----------



## ASD_588 (27. April 2011)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten NVIDIA - GeForce GTX - Sparkle Calibre X580 die wäre billiger und leiser.
Wie viel wilst du für die graka ausgeben
anscheinen hast du zu viel Geld


----------



## der_knoben (27. April 2011)

Beim NT reicht übrigens auch das Seasonic X-650 völlig aus. Kannst du mir glauben. Auch bei voller Überktaktung wirst du wohl nicht über 600W aus der Steckdose kommen, was dann ungefähr 530W aus dem NT wären.

Was willst du eigentlich mit dem System machen?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (27. April 2011)

Nen SB-PC mit nem 2600K wäre nicht langsamer gewesen und hättest zum Preis des 990X bekommen.
Naja, nu hast wenigstens ne Plattform mit X58-Chipsatz, denn würd ich wenigstens deren Vorteile nutzen und eventuell nen SLI-Verbund aufbaun ....
In dem Fall würd ich auf zwei 570er setzen statt einer 580er ... denn wirds eher nen "MonsterPC"


----------



## der_knoben (27. April 2011)

Naja, also wenn du die GRaka ganz oben einsteckst, die Killer-Netzwerkkarte in den unteren PCIe x1 Slot und die Revo in den unteren x16 Slot, dann passt da auch alles rein.


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. April 2011)

Für den Fall das der TE nur spielen will reicht auch ein i5 2500k und eine GTX570. Dann lieber später eine neu GPU als jetzt sinnlos viel ausgeben


----------



## der_knoben (27. April 2011)

Der hat das ja alles intelligenterweise schon gekauft.
Bis dahin hat ja sein wissen gereicht, nur für das NT und ne Graka reichts wohl scheinbar nicht.

Wie kühlst du eigentlich die CPU?


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (27. April 2011)

wie kann man jetzt im angesicht der sandy brigde E prozzis noch n x58 sys bauen??

versteh ich nicht...das was die sandys im mom nicht können (in games rocken sie ja alles) z.b. gewisse anwendungen, werden dann die 8 kerner sandys hinbiegen...

aber naja...jedem das seine...


----------



## chillerman (27. April 2011)

TampaPowers schrieb:


> Wester Digital S-ATAIII 1gb




 Wenn dir das so reicht  
Persönlich würde ich eher 1 TB nehmen 

Spaß beiseite!

Also an deiner Stelle würde ich auch eher jetzt eine GTX570 holen und notfalls nachträglich noch eine Graka dazu!


----------



## Jack ONeill (27. April 2011)

@ TE 

Kannst du die ganzen Sachen noch zurück geben, wenn ja macht das und kauf dir nen Sandy System


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich habe mich für den 990X entschieden, da ich momentan einen 975X habe und mit dem sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
Mir ist klar, dass ich auch die Sandy Bridge CPUs hätte nehmen können, aber ich hatte halt die CPU wie immer schon bestellt(Mache das seit dem ersten PC so, ist immer Recht gut gegangen). Klar gibt es billigere Systeme mit vergleichbarer Power, aber jetzt ist es halt so und auf das bisschen unterschied kommt es mir nicht wirklich an. (Alles besser als ein super system auf 32bit :X)
Die CPU wird von einem Corsair Hydro H70 gekühlt, dass hab ich noch nicht gekauft, weil ich nicht weiss, ob es ins Case passt.
Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob SLI wirklich ein Muss ist, denn auch so schon ist die GPU ein Monster. Auch muss alles auf das Mainboard passen und die GPU ist verdammt hoch. Da fällt mir ein, Dual und Triple Slot steht doch für die höhe oder nicht?

Das Netzteil hab ich rausgesucht, weil ich noch ein paar mehr Festplatten einbauen möchte, ich hab da so ein kleines Platzproblem 

Wie sieht es denn mit Bildschirmen aus, ich finde den Acer GD245HQ ganz gut. Ich suche einen Bildschirm mit niedrigen Reaktionszeiten, 3D und groß sollte er sein?

Peace.


----------



## der_knoben (27. April 2011)

Also wenn du 3D machen willst, dann wäre wirklich nen SLI Gespann aus 2 GTX570 besser. DIe Slotangabe gibt die benötigt Slots auf dem Mainboard an, die abgedeckt werden. Wenn du 2 Dual Slot Grakas nimmst, wirst du auch kein Problem haben, mit dem Rest. Bei 2 Triple Slot Karten wird wohl der Platz für 1 Karte fehlen.

Wüsste übrigens keinen Grund, warum die H70 nicht ins Gehäuse passen sollte. Nen Guter Tower-Kühler hat aber die gleiche Leistung wie ne H70.

Für nen NT sind Festplatten vom Verbrauch nen Witz. Die brauchen keine 10W. DIr gehen eher die Anschlüsse als der Strom aus. Anschlüsse sind aber genug da, auch beim x-650. Bei SLI mit 2 GTX570 könnte man über das x-750 nachdenken, größer aber auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. April 2011)

Hey,
nicht böse gemeint, aber meinst du das wirklich Ernst?
Wer käuft sich ein ca. 900 Tacken teuren CPU für´s spielen, welcher eig. gar nicht zum spielen gedacht ist und fragt dann nach der Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil o.O? Mir schwirren noch mehr solcher Fragen im Kopf umher... ohje
Im Anfangsthread steht ja: Gaming Pc

Ich würde an deiner Stelle, wenn du das WIRKLICH getan hast, morgen zur Post rennen und es zurückschicken und heute Abend noch eine E-Mail an den Händler schreiben das du den Kauf des Prozessor´s bzw. am besten vom ganzen System wiederrufen willst und das du morgen die Sachen zurückschickst. 

Und bevor du dir ein neues System kaufen willst.. FRAG und LESS Testberichte und in den Foren... Die Leute hier können dich sicher gut beraten .

Naja viel Glück bei der ganzen Sachen und liebe Grüße,
Jobo


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Ich sehe nicht ganz was an dem Prozessor so schlimm ist, mir wurde gesagt, dass die Sandy Bridge Systeme sogar langsamer sind.

Beraten lassen habe ich mich in zwei verschieden Foren und vom Computer Händler meines Vertrauens, jeder erzählt mir was anderes.
Ich habe also die Hardware genommen die mir am vertrautesten ist und davon einfach die neusten Modelle.


----------



## der_knoben (27. April 2011)

Naja, in Spielen lässt der i5 2500 oder besser den i7 990x aber alt aussehen. In Anwendung ist der i7 990x nur noch minimal schneller als nen i7 2600, dafür kostet der 990x auch das 4-fache.
Wer hat dir denn das erzählt, dass die SB langsamer sind.
Es ist entwicklungstechnisch völlig normal, dass die Mittelklasse-Nachfolgermodelle die Highende-Modelle aus der Vorgängerversion ein/überholen.


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

der_knoben schrieb:


> Naja, in Spielen lässt der i5 2500 oder besser den i7 990x aber alt aussehen. In Anwendung ist der i7 990x nur noch minimal schneller als nen i7 2600, dafür kostet der 990x auch das 4-fache.
> Wer hat dir denn das erzählt, dass die SB langsamer sind.



Ich bin ja nichtnur am zocken desswegen meinte der Computer Händler meines Vertrauens, ich sollte doch einen allround Prozessor nehemen wie den 980 oder 990. Ich mache ja auchnoch CAD und Videos als zweitvertreib.


----------



## Softy (27. April 2011)

Für ein paar % Mehrleistung gibst Du aber 3x mehr für die CPU aus: Test: Intel


----------



## Combi (27. April 2011)

da sieht man wieder,wie man geld zum fenster rausschmeissen kann...
gebe keinen tip,reagierst eh nicht drauf,und kommen nur neue fragen,geht aber nicht auf gestellte fragen ein..bau deinen rechner,geb 4x soviel aus..in 2 jahren kaufste dann nen neuen..
kill peace,give war a chance...


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. April 2011)

Vil. hat er in seinen Garten eine Ölquelle gefunden .

Der Prozessor kostet 900 Euro?! Für 900 Euro bekommst du einen ganzen Gamer-Pc auf den alle aktuellen Spiele problemlos laufen sollten.

Off-Topic: Habe heute schon mal etwas von: Computer Händler des Vertrauens gelesen... Der wollte seinem Kunden auch über´n Tisch ziehen mit einem Pc für 1200 Tacken welcher veraltet war und in Wirklichkeit nur ca. 600 Euro wert wahr!  Krass! 

Liebe Grüße,
Jobo

Ps: Aber ich glaube einfach das der  Threadersteller den 1 April verschlafen hat.


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Ja, ich habe ein max. Budget von 4000€ genug Geld ist vorhanden.

Wenn ich zwei GPU's kaufen und über SLI verbinde, müsste es nicht dann zu den gleichen Problemen kommen wie wenn ich eine dual core GPU haben?
Ich habe gehört, dass die meisten Spiele, dann nur eine nutzen und nur wenige beide und ich habe halt noch viele ältere Spiele.


----------



## dertobiii (27. April 2011)

Genau, lass mal nen paar pics rüberwachsen, wie dumm muss man sein nen 990x zu. Holen? Kauf dir die beste sandy version und vervielfache deine leistung. Wenn du so viel geld hast: probier doch mal zwei hd6990 zubetreiben. 
Wie siehts mit wakü aus?


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

Man leute.... er stellt ne frage und ihr flamed ihn, weil er mehr geld hat als ihr. lasst doch seine sache sein, wie viel er für hardware ausgibt.
vllt verdient er 7000€ netto im monat, vllt hat er was geerbt... is doch scheiss egal.

er will wissen welches netzteil und welche graka er kaufen soll und hat nicht nach eurer meinung bzl. finanzen gefragt.

@ topic
was ist denn mit ner 6990?
als NT würde ich schon aus prinzip fürn son monster pc nen 1000 W viech besorgen. cougar GX 1050 oder antec/corsair bieten da einiges an. 80+ Gold natürlich!


----------



## Softy (27. April 2011)

Thepro schrieb:


> Genau, lass mal nen paar pics rüberwachsen, wie dumm muss man sein nen 990x zu. Holen?



Ich denke solche Äußerungen müssen nicht sein, konstruktive Vorschläge bezüglich der Fragen des TE wären sinnvoller.


----------



## Vaykir (27. April 2011)

Thepro schrieb:


> Genau, lass mal nen paar pics rüberwachsen, wie dumm muss man sein nen 990x zu. Holen? Kauf dir die beste sandy version und vervielfache deine leistung. Wenn du so viel geld hast: probier doch mal zwei hd6990 zubetreiben.
> Wie siehts mit wakü aus?


 
wie dumm man sein muss? kp, aber stell mir die frage nochmal und ich sags dir.

genau so gut könnte ich fragen warum du nen AMD prozessor kaufst oder warum du deine mageren 16k vantage punkte in deiner signatur zeigst?
aha genau, is deine sache. wenn er nen 990x habe will, solla sich einen kaufen.

es gibt auch leute die sich nen SR-2 kaufen und da 2x nen xeon für 2500 euro drauf basteln.


----------



## Cook2211 (27. April 2011)

Also das man sich hier im Forum teilweise rechtfertigen muss, wenn man sich ein High-End Teil wie den 990X holt, finde ich echt schon mehr als fragwürdig...
Immer diese Sprüche "Was willste denn damit" usw. bla bla. Echt NERVIG.

BTT: Das von Vaykir vorgeschlagene Cougar GX1050 kann ich nur empfehlen. Bin extrem zufrieden damit.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. April 2011)

Hey nagut du meinst es Ernst 
Gibt halt nur viele Spaßvögel die sich einen Scherz daraus machen und für solche ist es ja doch ein wenig Schade sich die Mühe zu machen um ausführlich zu Antworten.

Wenn du kannst würde ich den Prozessor zurückschicken, weil dieser ist wirklich reine Geldverschwendung. Der i7 2600k leistet bei Spielen sogar mehr als dein jetziger. Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle aber lieber jetzt einen für 1500 - 2000 Euro kaufen und dann in 3 Jahren nochmal einen neuen mit dem selben Budget. Ab einen gewissen Kaufpreis verbessert sich das System in Relation zum Pries nur minimal !

Sprich die ersten Euro´s lohnen sich am meisten!

Die AMD 6990ist  mit der GTX 590 zur Zeit die beste Gaming-Grafikkarte, hier mal zwei Testberichte von Computerbase:

AMD 6990:
Test: AMD Radeon HD 6990 - 08.03.2011 - ComputerBase

GTX 590:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 - 24.03.2011 - ComputerBase


Liebe Grüße,
Jobo


Ps:  4000 Euro für einen  Pc auszugeben ist einfach unnötig, meiner Meinung nach.  Aber jedem das seine. Natürlich gehört es auch nicht zum feinen Umgangston andere als "dumm" zu bezeichnen. Wir bzw. ich wollte ihn nur darauf hinweisen das es einfach sinnlos ist so viel Geld für einen Pc auszugeben. Ist das gleiche ob ich mir Wasser für 100 Euro die Flasche kaufe, dafür steht dann da Heilwasser aus Bukina Faso drauf oder normales Wasser, welches genau so gesund ist, für 30 - 50 Cent.


----------



## dertobiii (27. April 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> wie dumm man sein muss? kp, aber stell mir die frage nochmal und ich sags dir.
> 
> genau so gut könnte ich fragen warum du nen AMD prozessor kaufst oder warum du deine mageren 16k vantage punkte in deiner signatur zeigst?
> aha genau, is deine sache. wenn er nen 990x habe will, solla sich einen kaufen.
> ...



Der amd ist billiger als intel, die punkte sind nicht da um damit anzugeben sondern eine vorstellung von meinem sys zu machen. 
Ein xeon wäre denke ich ungeeignet. 
Und ja is natürlich seine sache, das nt kann ich auch nur empfehlen. 
Ich finde nur bei solcher hatdware ist eine ausgewachsene waku pflicht


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Also ich würde lieber bei Nvidia bleiben, da ich mit ATI sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe(vier gekauft alle schrott und nur zweimal Geld zurück, lange Story). Also anstatt einer Zotac AMP2, könnte ich auch zwei AMP nehmen, gut ok lässt sich machen. Netzteil werde ich auch nehmen, wer weiss was ich in Zukunft noch mit dem System mache. Corsair H70 Hydro hab ich grade bestellt, für die GPUs möchte ich keine Wasserkühlung.

Ich würde mir gern das Geld für den Zusammenbau sparen, hier kann mir doch bestimmt das perfekte Tutorial empfehlen 

Peace.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. April 2011)

Hi,
wenn du eine Nivida Grafikkarte haben möchtet die ca. genau so gut wie die AMD 6990 ist nimm diese hier: GTX 590

Computerbase Testbericht:
Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 590 - 24.03.2011 - ComputerBase


Ps: Steht in meinem Posting weiter oben auch schon drin, aber so wird es wenigstens nicht überlesen.

Liebe Grüße,
Jobo


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Wie gesagt keine Dual-Core GPU, wegen den Programmen, manche laufen laut Berichten mit der 590 nicht. Desswegen lieber die 580, aber sollte ich lieber die 580 oder die 570 kaufen, welche ist besser?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Du musst schauen, wie die elektrische Anbindung beim Brett ist, wenn du Tripple Slot Karten nimmst. Denn es kann sein, dass nur die ersten beiden 16 Lanes haben und dann kannst du die nicht nutzen, weil sie nicht weit genug auseinander liegen.


----------



## Jobo0004a (27. April 2011)

Hey,
die GTX 580 ist von der Leistung her aufjedenfall stärker als die GTX 570. (kostet deshalb auch mehr, außerdem kann man sich immer an den Zahlen der Grafikkarten orientieren: umso höher die  Zahlen umso leistungsstärkr. Ist fast immer so.)

Leistungen der 500 Serie: 550 <.< 560 <.< 570 <.< 580 <.< 590  (stark vereinfacht dargestellt *g*)

Liebe Grüße,
Jobo


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Das Board ist ein Asus Rampage III Black Edition, drauf kommt das mitgeliferte Thunderbolt und die SSD, passen da noch zwei 580 drauf?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Passen schon, die Frage ist aber, wie die elektrische Anbindung der Slots ist (das weiß ich so nicht, ohne das Datenblatt zu studieren). Das muss man halt wissen, sonst geht SLI schwer nach hinten los.


----------



## TampaPowers (27. April 2011)

Ein 6pin und ein 8pin laut Podcast


----------



## RenTzio (27. April 2011)

Er meint die Slots am Mainboard und du nennst ihm die Stromversorgung der Grafikkarte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. April 2011)

Du willst ja zwei Karten einbauen und die müssen in die 16x Slots rein. Jetzt ist die Frage, wie die Slots elektrisch angebunden sind, denn das Rampage hat keinen NF200 Chip, du hast als nur 2x 16 Lanes und der Rest ist mit weniger angebunden. Die Frage ist nun, welcher Slot ist wie angebunden.


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Anzahl PCI-E x 16 Slots: 4 / Anzahl PCI-E x 1 Slots: 2 Source Jetzt bin ich etwas durcheinander, ich dachte es hätte 4 PCIe 16 wovon 2 auch PCIe x1 sind


----------



## der_knoben (28. April 2011)

Tutorial gibts in meinem Blog.

Aber zum Thema: "Händler meines Vertrauens", war ja jetzt knapp 2 Seiten nicht da. Leider ist immer wieder festzustellen, dass diese Händler nicht annähernd einem das bieten können, was man wirklich braucht. Das fängt bei nem Gamer PC mit einer HD4650 an, geht über einen "Allround-CPU" wie den i7 990x und endet bei Netzteilen wie Combat Power 750 für 35EUR. Eine Allround CPU sollte eigentlich keine 900EUR kosten, ein Gamer PC keine HD4650 haben und ein Netzteil mit 750W für 35EUR ist einfach nur Schrott.
Für die Zukunft kannst du also gerne hierher wieder kommen und darfst uns auch gerne weiterempfehlen, wenn du einen guten Rechner haben willst - aber bitte vorher kommen. Man muss ja sein Budget nicht mit Hardware verballern, die man auch günstiger haben kann für die gleiche Leistung.

Nun zur Frage GTX570/580.
Legen wir mal die Fakten auf den Tisch: Die GTX580 ist rund 15% schneller. Was sich in der Regel um 5FPS äußert. Wenn dir diese 5FPS wichtig sind, dann nimm die GTX580. Für 3D würde ich sie aber auch empfehlen, da dort die FPS in der Regel um 50% runtergehen.


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Bleibt noch die Frage, ob ich zwei 580(2 erweiterungs slots), die OCZ Revodrive X2 und das Asus Thunderbolt anordne auf dem Mainboard.

EDIT: Wenn ich wirklich zwei GPUs darein bekomme, kann ich den mini-HDMI von beiden nehmen und an seperate Bildschirme stecken aka Dual-Monitor mit HDMI oder muss ich da die DVI Ausgänge nehmen?


----------



## Cook2211 (28. April 2011)

Beim Rampage III Black laufen bei Dual GPU die PCIe Slots (dunkelgrau) 1 und 3 mit x16


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Nen Kumpel meint, wenn ich ssd in den "ersten?" Slot und dann beide GPU, gefolgt vom Thunderbolt, würde ich für GPU und SSD PCIe x16 bekommen. Nur mir ist nicht ganz klar as er mit erstem Slot meint, von unten nach oben oder andersrum?


----------



## der_knoben (28. April 2011)

Von der CPU nach unten ist die Slot Reihenfolge.


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Ok, kaufe also jetzt erstmal zwei 580.
Ich bin bei Seasonic auf der Homepage gewesen um nach den pin Anschlüssen zu schauen, laut der Website hat das Netzteil was ich mir rausgesucht hatte nicht genug.
Bin bei be quiet! auf der Seite und hab da das Dark Power P9 750W, laut website hat es genug Anschlüsse, soll ich das kaufen?


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Hi,

das Seasonic X-Series X-760 760W ATX 2.3 (SS-760KM) (semi-passiv) hat 4x 6pin/8pin PCIe-Anschlüsse.


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Passt auch mit dem Corsair H70 Hydro und den 4 eingebauten Lüfter, ja?


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Jo, das hat genug Anschlüsse und solange Du nicht im übertakteten Zustand Prime95 und Furmark parallel laufen lässt, reicht das schon aus.


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Also besser doch ein 860W ?


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für die Leistungsaufnahme 2x GTX580: Test: Radeon HD 6900 CF vs. GeForce GTX 500 SLI (Seite 23) - 24.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Je nach Übertaktungsgelüsten würde ich da das 860W Teil nehmen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Ok nehme ich das hier Wasserkühlung bestell ich dann auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Ich würde das Corsair AX 850 nehmen.
Corsair AX 850W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-850AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Und als Gehäuse das Corsair 600T oder das 650D
Corsair Graphite Series 600T (CC600T) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Corsair Obsidian 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quadratkeks (28. April 2011)

Ich empfehle dir ein Corsair AX1200, dann hast du in jeder Lebenslage genug Saft und kannst sogar noch 3Way SLI fahren wenn du später magst.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. April 2011)

Kleine Zwischenfrage:
Bist du dir sicher das dir 6Gb Ram genügen? Du hast ja allgemein recht großzügig eingekauft...das sollte der Ram mmn nicht limitieren. Ich hätte bei so nem Rechner eher mit 12Gb ram gerechnet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

quadratkeks schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir ein Corsair AX1200, dann hast du in jeder Lebenslage genug Saft und kannst sogar noch 3Way SLI fahren wenn du später magst.


 
Das AX1200 hat eine Single Rail mit 100 Ampere, da brennt alles durch, wenn das Teil mal einen Kurzschluss hat, absolut nicht zu empfehlen. *Das Netzteil sollte eigentlich eher vom Markt genommen werden.*


----------



## der_knoben (28. April 2011)

Laut dem Link von Softy, sollte wohl zu erkennen sein, dass das System 718W aus der Steckdose saugt, bei einem OC Prozessor i7 965XE mit 3,87GHz. Wenn wir jetzt mal den Wirkungsgrad reinrechnen, dann kommt man auf 624W, die das System verbraucht. Die sonstige Hardware wie Monitor hab ich jetzt nicht rausgerechnet. VOn daher reicht ein 760W von Seasonic aus. Da hast du noch über 100W Platz.


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Beim o.g. genannten Test ist aber keine Volllast, sondern "nur" Battlefield als Last-Zustand gemessen werden. Wenn das SLI Gespann ordentlich übertaktet wird, dürfte das System unter Volllast deutlich  mehr als 620W ziehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Deswegen auch das AX 850. Es ist praktisch ein Seasonic X, nur mit einem besseren Lüfter.


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen auch das AX 850. Es ist praktisch ein Seasonic X, nur mit einem besseren Lüfter.



Aus dem System wird man keines der beiden Netzteile raushören


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Habe jetzt Netzteil und Case schon bestellt. Netzteil kann ich noch ändern, vllt. Ist das Corsair denn soviel besser? Ich brauch eigentlich kein ultraleisen Computer, den hört eh keiner ausser mir


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Welches Gehäuse hast Du jetzt bestellst? Soweit ich weiß, sind beide Netzteile baugleich, passt also.


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

In Win Maelstrom Black


----------



## danomat (28. April 2011)

TampaPowers schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt Netzteil und Case schon bestellt. Netzteil kann ich noch ändern, vllt. Ist das Corsair denn soviel besser? Ich brauch eigentlich kein ultraleisen Computer, den hört eh keiner ausser mir



Bei dem Geld achtet man aus Prinzip auf die lautstarke. Es is beim bearbeiten von vids und beim surfen auf Dauer echt nervig wenn da irgendwelche Lüfter losheulen. 

Machs gleich leiser und erfreu dich dran.


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Also wenn das Seasonic X 850 zu laut ist, fresse ich einen Besen


----------



## der_knoben (28. April 2011)

Ich auch. Seasonic ist wahrscheinlich mit der X-Serie der Marktführer, geringste Welligkeiten auf allen Schienen, sehr leise, bis 20% Last passiv.


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Also wenn das Seasonic X 850 zu laut ist, fresse ich einen Besen


 


der_knoben schrieb:


> Ich auch. Seasonic ist wahrscheinlich mit der X-Serie der Marktführer, geringste Welligkeiten auf allen Schienen, sehr leise, bis 20% Last passiv.



Also was jetzt, bestellt ist es und da ich ein G930 aufm Kop habe hör ich meinen Computer eh nicht. Ich kann die Bestellung noch stornieren, welches Netzteil soll ich jetzt kaufen, gebt mir einfach ne Link und ich kaufs


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Das Seasonic ist prima


----------



## tonyx86 (28. April 2011)

Also in so einem System wird das Netzteil sicher nicht die lauteste Komponente sein. Das Seasonic geht da voll in Ordnung.

Ich hab mir grad den Fred von Anfang an mal durchgelesen - war recht unterhaltsam. Besonders die Aussage vom TE:


> Ich würde mir gern das Geld für den Zusammenbau sparen, hier kann mir  doch bestimmt das perfekte Tutorial empfehlen


Ich hab mich "bepisst" (sorry das mußte jetzt sein) vor Lachen. Du willst 4000€ ausgeben, für einen PC, was ja jedem seine Sache ist, aber dann auf die vl 20€ des Zusammenbaus verzichten? Mal ehrlich, wenn du, was den Zusammenbau angeht, weniger Verständnis hast, solltest du ihn lieber deinen Händler (deines Vertrauens) schrauben lassen. 

Ich denke wenn dann mal alles da ist wirst du Spaß mit dem Teil haben - und das auch bei den alten Spielen, da brauchen cpu und gpu wenigstens nicht in den 3D-Modus wechseln


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

20€ wären schön, der Händler um die Ecke will 200€ für den zusammenbau


----------



## tonyx86 (28. April 2011)

Autsch!!! Dann wäre es für die längste Zeit mein Händler des Vertrauens GEWESEN. Dann wird mir auch klar, warum er den 990X als "Allrounder" bezeichnet hat. Das ist ja fast schon unseriös. Oder wird der Zusammenbau anteilig am Gesamtpreis berechnet?


----------



## quadratkeks (28. April 2011)

Ich hab hier noch ein neues AX850 liegen sammt Rechnung^^


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Es kann ja nicht allzuschwer sein eien PC zusammenzubaun. Alles zusammenstecken Kabel dran und schaun, ob er bootet. Ich hab ja schon einzelne Komponente ausgetauscht und weiss so halbwegs wo was drangehört, wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, frag ich hier. Wird sich sicher jemand finden der mir hilft oder seh ich das falsch.


----------



## VultuReRoN (28. April 2011)

Liegst absolut richtig zur Not hier vorbeischaun googeln oder Youtube vod angucken


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Bis auf den Bildschirm ist alles bestellt, leider ist alles um 300€ teuerer geworden, werde also den bildschirm erst in ein paar Wochen bestellen :S
Scheiss meinpaket.de


----------



## tonyx86 (28. April 2011)

Nein PC-Zusammenbau ist keine Hexerei. Es geht nach dem Baukastenprinzip. Stecker A passt nur in Buchse A. Wenn du vorsichtig vorgehst kannst auch nix zerstören. Im schlimmsten Fall bleibt Bildschirm schwarz. *Ich spreche leider aus Erfahrung. Und da ging mir vielleicht die Düse.*

Meine Aussage bezog sich auf die Annahme es kostet 20€.

Die Edith: Warum  nennst du meinpaket.de deinen Händler des Vertrauens? Die sehen alles andere als nach einem PC-Laden aus. Geben sie dir einen Rabatt oder ähnliches? Weil nur mal so ein Beispiel: i5 2500k kostet da 240€ O.o Den bekommst du schon ab 170€ bei einem seriösen Anbieter. Das sind über 40% Aufpreis. NEVER!!!


----------



## TampaPowers (28. April 2011)

Nein, nur laut idealo.de war meinpaket.de in den meisten Fällen billiger, doch da die da voll paranoid sind und man nix bestellen kann musste ich nen teuereren Händler nehmen. Der Computer Händler meines Vertrauens wollte einen Stundenlohn von 50€ und wollte 4 Stunden an dem PC arbeiten 

Eigentlich hatte ich 3.200€ für den ganzen Comp gerechnet, bin jetzt schon bei 3.500€ ohne Bildschirm und zweite HDD. hab jetzt ertsmal die Schnauze voll und werde mit weitern Anschaffungen ertsmal warten, sind noch 400€ da für Bildschirm und HDD.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Dann nimm einen i7 2600k und lass den 990X im Regal.


----------



## Softy (28. April 2011)

Ich finds auch schade, für 4000 Eier könntest Du eine Super-Highend Kiste bauen mit einem i7-2600k, 2 oder 3 GTX580 und 3 120Hz Monitoren.

Aber das Thema hatten wir schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Drei GTX 580 auf einem 1155 Brett kannst du knicken. Denk daran, dass die CPU immer nur mit 16 Lanes angebunden ist. bei drei Karten hast du so große Latenzen, dass es Spielen damit unmöglich wird. Selbst zwei sind eigentlich albern, der 1155 ist da nun mal begrenzt, hilft ja nichts.


----------



## Dommerle (28. April 2011)

Ich würde ein System auf Sockel 1155 aufbauen. Mit:
i7-2600K
ASUS Maximus IV Extreme
2x EVGA GTX 580
8GB RAM
etc.
Damit kommst du günstiger weg und hast bei Games gleiche oder sogar mehr Leistung.


----------



## Jobo0004a (28. April 2011)

Hey,

@ Dommerle
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hat der TE aber schon (fast) alles bestellt. Bzw. den Prozessor und viele andere Teile schon vor über 2 Wochen gekauft, deshalb kann er diese nicht mehr umtauschen.

Liebe Grüße,
Jobo


----------



## danomat (28. April 2011)

Irgendwie is hier alles widersprüchlich. Erst hast 4000 €. Geld is genug vorhanden. Dann biste bei 3200 von 3500. Dann fehlt dir geld für den Monitor. 
Irgendwie komisch. 

Gab ja schließlich schon genug Leute die hier anderer Zeit berauben. 

Nicht böse sein


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (28. April 2011)

das mit dem 1155er sys hab ich schon lange vorgeschlagen der TE will x58...obwohl er grad stirbt..


----------



## danomat (28. April 2011)

Nvidia+AMD schrieb:
			
		

> das mit dem 1155er sys hab ich schon lange vorgeschlagen der TE will x58...obwohl er grad stirbt..



Lesen hilft. Da der TE eigentlich nur nach GPU und nt gefragt hat. Da er den Rest schon hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. April 2011)

Wenn man sich ein 990X System aufbauen will, darf man sich auch nicht wundern, wenns richtig Geld kostet.


----------



## TampaPowers (29. April 2011)

Das Problem ist, ich habe zwar ein max. Budget von 4000€ muss, aber davon auchnoch ein neues Lenkrad und einen Drucker besorgen. Ich habe das mit dem Drucker und dem Lenkrad jetzt erstmal von der Liste runter, weil ich schon soviel Kohle ausgegeben habe.

Zum letzten mal, ich will einen System mit x58 ich will einen 990X und nun hört auf mich mit 2600k und Sandy Birdge vollzulabern, die Hardware ist bestellt und versendet. Ich habe mich für dieses System entschieden, weil ich gute Erfahrung mit den Vorgänger versionen gemacht habe. Momentan sitze ich an einem I7 975, nem Asus Rampa II Extreme und einer 9800gtx+ 512mb, läuft auf Win Xp 32bit und obwohl 32bit blöd ist läuft der PC gut. Sobald der neue hier ist, kommt auf diesen auch 64bit drauf. Ich wollte nur wissen, ob das System, wie ich es mir rausgesucht habe auch so zusammen passt mehr nicht, Punkt.

Wenn jetzt noch jemand so nett wäre und mir sagt, ob es auch solche komplett Wasserkühlungen, wie das Corsair H70, auch für die GPU gibt, wäre alles geklärt.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## mikee (29. April 2011)

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...eiser-und-moeglichst-sparsamer-spiele-pc.html



Nur kurz das Link, schau Dir den an.
Er steht am ende mit deinem Monster PC praktisch auf Augenhöhe da.

Zum Lüfter; 

Ich steh auf den Zalman 9900, der sieht so endgeil aus.


----------



## TampaPowers (29. April 2011)

Soll ich all das was ich gekauft jetzt aufn Müll schmeissen, ja?!
Ists jetzt bald mal gut, ich hab das jetzt gekauft, ich weiss das es teuer ist und das ich hätte was sparen könne, aber gekauft ist gekauft.
Ich will nix mehr von anderen guten System hören ich bin zufrieden mit dem was ich bestellt habe.


----------



## Dari (29. April 2011)

TampaPowers schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jetzt noch jemand so nett wäre und mir sagt, ob es auch solche komplett Wasserkühlungen, wie das Corsair H70, auch für die GPU gibt, wäre alles geklärt.
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Nein sowas gibt es nicht, da bei der Grafik noch andere Sachen mitgekühlt werden müssen. 

Entweder du nimmst me richtige Wakü oder einen alternativen Luftkühler wie davor schon gepostet


----------



## TampaPowers (29. April 2011)

Ich vertraue mal darauf das Zotac weiss wies geht.


----------



## Dari (29. April 2011)

Naja..

Aber du sagst ja selber die Lautstärke ist dir egal, dann brauchst du ja auch keinen anderen Kühler

Welche Grafikkarten nimmst du denn jetzt ?


----------



## Cook2211 (29. April 2011)

mikee schrieb:


> Nur kurz das Link, schau Dir den an.
> Er steht am ende mit deinem Monster PC praktisch auf Augenhöhe da.



Jetzt lasst ihn doch endlich mal in Ruhe mit dem Kram. Es gibt halt Leute die keine Mittelklasse Sandy Bridge CPU haben wollen, sondern eine High-End Extreme Edition. Ich habe meinen 980X im Dezember gekauft, obwohl ich wusste, dass im Januar Sandy kommt, weil ich ihn einfach haben wollte. So what??? Ist das so schlimm wenn sich jemand einen "Traum" erfüllt?
Es ist aber auch immer das selbe hier im Forum. Immer wenn jemand High-End kaufen will, egal ob CPU oder Graka, kommen irgendwelche Schlaumeier und geben ihren Senf dazu.
Ich habe mittlerweile aufgehört zu zählen, wie oft mir Leute sagen, dass mein System Schwachsinn ist. "Was willste mit einer 580?"..... "Was willste mit 2 580, braucht doch kein Mensch?"....."Was willste mit nem 980X?"....."Was willste mit so einem teuren Case?"....."Soviel Geld für einen PC auszugeben ist Schwachsinn".....usw. usw.
Der TE hat einfach nur eine Frage gestellt, und schon heißt es Knüppel aus dem Sack und ihm erzählen, wie blöd er ist sich einen 990X zu kaufen. Zum k..... ist das

Wenn jemand einen solchen Thread eröffnet, dann gibt es leider nur eine Handvoll Leute, die durchaus konstruktive Beiträge leisten, und der Rest müllt den Thread mit irgendwelchem besserwisserischem Schrott zu.



TampaPowers schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch jemand so nett wäre und mir sagt, ob es auch solche komplett Wasserkühlungen, wie das Corsair H70, auch für die GPU gibt, wäre alles geklärt.
> 
> Gute Nacht.



Ja, da gibt es eine Lösung:

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX480 CoolIT Systems Universal GPU Cooling Solution 120mm fr GTX470/480/570/580 & HD5870 40108


----------



## der_knoben (29. April 2011)

@Cook

War mir auch so, dass es solch eine Wasserkühlung gibt. Du hast sie ja nun aber schon gefunden.

Da er seinen Teile nicht zurückschicken will, brauchen wir uns auch nicht darüber aufregen. Es bringt einfach nichts. Das wichtigste ist doch, dass er gemerkt hat, dass er einfach beim nächsten Mal vorher herkommt, um alles zu checken und Geld zu sparen, und nicht mehr zu seinem "Händler des Vertrauens" geht, der scheinbar nicht wirklich einer ist.


----------



## tonyx86 (29. April 2011)

Vor allem verstehe ich nicht warum er sich zwecks Graka und Netzteil hier Rat holt und nicht beim Händler des Vertrauens?


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit einem User, der sich fest vorgenommen hat einen 990X zu kaufen und zu nutzen, aber das war hier irgendwie nicht der Fall, er wollte einen schnellen Recher und hat einen 990X angedreht bekommen anstatt logisch vorzugehen und ihm genau das zu geben, was für ihn sinnvoll ist.
Sehr komischer Händler, da würde ich jedenfalls nichts mehr kaufen.


----------



## TampaPowers (29. April 2011)

Nunja, ich bin nicht so blöd direkt auf den netten Hernn zu hören, ich weiss aber auch, dass der 990x ein guter Prozessor ist. Gut er ist teuer, aber Geld ist ja da. Muss nur schauen wegen Drucker, der haut auchnochmal mit 500€ rein(ich will nix hören, ich brauche einen A3 drucker für die Arbeit)
Ich werde zu dem Händler auch nichtmehr gehen, denn mir sagen können, dass der 990x gut ist, aber mir keine Grafikkarte empfehlen können 

Case, HHD, CPU und RAM sind heute geliefert worden


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. April 2011)

klar ist der 990X ein guter Prozessor, wenn du aber nicht den ganzen Tag Server Anfragen abarbeitest, lohnt er sich einfach nicht, zumal ein nur wenig langsamerer i7 2600k (in Spielen aber schneller) nicht mal 1/3 soviel kostet.


----------



## Lordac (29. April 2011)

Hallo,



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch immer das selbe hier im Forum. Immer wenn jemand High-End kaufen will, egal ob CPU oder Graka, kommen irgendwelche Schlaumeier und geben ihren Senf dazu.


normal lasse ich solche Threads links liegen weil ich meist P/L-Systeme empfehle und man Leute die einen High-End-PC wollen nur selten davon überzeugen kann, z.T. ist das auch in Ordnung ist weil jeder selbst wissen muss wie viel Geld er für einen PC ausgibt.

Aussagen wie oben finde ich ehrlich gesagt aber etwas daneben, wenn man sich entscheidet in einem Forum nach etwas zu fragen, muss man damit rechnen Antworten zu bekommen die man evtl. gar nicht hören möchte ! 

Viele hier kennen sich richtig gut aus und sehen dann nicht nur die Frage nach dem Netzteil und der Grafikkarte sondern den gesamten PC und machen auf Schwachstellen, zu teure Komponenten usw. aufmerksam, dies variiert auch von Nutzer zu Nutzer weil jeder manche Dinge etwas anders sieht und das ist auch gut so! Dadurch werden Sachen von vielen Seiten beleuchtet welche man für sich unter Umständen ganz anders gesehen/bewertet hat und man kann darüber nachdenken und entscheiden ob man etwas ändert oder nicht, das steht jedem völlig frei!

Ich will keine Kritik üben, pick mir aber die CPU welche eigentlich der Hauptkritikpunkt in diesem Thread ist, als Beispiel heraus. 

Der i7-990X ist die derzeit schnellste CPU und mit 100% die Referenz bei PCGH, man bezahlt dafür ~ 805,- Euro beim günstigsten Anbieter. Die zweit schnellste CPU laut PCGH-Leistungsindex ist der i7-2600k (93,2%) welcher mit ~ 246,- Euro ganze 559,- Euro günstiger ist als das Flagschiff welches 6,8% schneller ist, man bezahlt also pro % Mehrleistung ~ 82,- Euro.

Das dies eigentlich unsinnig ist (egal wie viel Geld vorhanden ist), sollte auf der Hand liegen und es ist absolut legitim das erfahrene Nutzer in einem *Beratungsforum* darauf aufmerksam machen, ob immer der richtige Ton getroffen wird ist etwas anderes, ändert aber nichts an der Grundaussage.

@ TampaPowers

Wenn du die Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehst auf einen günstigeren Unterbau zu wechseln welcher kaum langsamer ist, dann würde ich den heute eingetroffenen zurück gehen lassen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (29. April 2011)

2 Punkte wollte ich noch anmerken 

1. Hardware, die Du übers Internet kaufst, kannst Du 14 Tage lang ohne Angabe von Gründen zurückschicken.

2. Wenn ich ein System plane, mache ich eine Liste bei geizhals.at und schau wieviel alles kostet. Ich habe den Eindruck, Du hast munter drauf losgekauft und jetzt geht Dir das Geld aus, und das finde ich schade.

So, und jetzt kommen (zumindest von mir) nur noch Beiträge @Topic 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## TampaPowers (29. April 2011)

Ich dachte ich hätte mich klar ausgedrückt. Das System ist schon so ok wie es ist.


----------



## danomat (29. April 2011)

Jeder fängt mal neu an. Und wenn ich von pc's nicht viel Ahnung hatte und Geld keine Rolle spielt und mir ein pc Händler einen 900€ CPU verkauft, 
Muss ich sagen :
Ich hätts genauso gemacht. 
Also tempa. Genieß den zur Zeit geilsten pc !!


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2011)

Falls du mit die Graka unter Wasser setzen willst musst du darauf achten das die Referenzdesign hat.
Einige haben ein geändertes PCB, ich würde das nicht machen.

Kauf erst mal 1ne GTX 580 und schau dann weiter.
Einige gute und leise GTX sind ja mehrfach erwähnt worden.

Revodrive ist so ne sache und eher für Server gedacht, PCIe X4 sollte da aber reichen die braucht kein x16.
Ne normale SSD bringt hier mehr.

Hier mal ein paar anhaltspunkte zum MB
ASUS Rampage III Black Edition review

Hier 580 SLI + Asus mit Trippel Slot dann weißt du was gemeint ist,
incl. angaben zum verbrauch ect.
ASUS GTX580 DirectCU II SLI review


----------



## TampaPowers (29. April 2011)

Die Revodrive hat aber bessere Werte als die Corsair Performance 3, desswegen hab ich die genommen.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (30. April 2011)

So habe alle Seiten des threads durchgelesen und muss sagen es war herrlich.
Du hast jetzt mit sicherheit alles bestellt nur konnte ich nicht genau nachvollziehen für welches Netzteil und GPU du dich entschieden hast.
Kannst ja nochmal dein System auflisten ... und wolltest du die CPU und GPU overclocken?
Mit der CPU mach dir keinen Kopf der hat ja zwei Kerne mehr als Sandy.


----------



## TampaPowers (30. April 2011)

Intel i7 990X
Asus Rampage III Black Edition
Kingston Hyper-X 6gb Kit
2x Zotac geforce 580 AMP
OCZ Revodrive x2 240gb
Western Digital cavier black 1tb
Seasonic X 850W 80+Gold
In Win Maelstrom black


----------



## Crymes (30. April 2011)

Glaube dass du beide HDMI Anschlüsse nehmen kannst sie sind ja auf 2 verschiedenen Karten und Erden eigenständig verwaltet.

Mit 2 Monitoren (oder am Besten 3 ) und SLI kannst du Surround Gaming in 3D betreiben.


----------



## Skysnake (1. Mai 2011)

Ähmm etas spät schon, aber glaub dennoch noch nicht ganz zu spät. Aber eigentlich frage ich mich, warum die Frage nicht früher kamen, aber egal.

1. Wie viel Stunden sitzt du täglich im Schnitt am PC?
2. Nutzt du den PC eher beruflich oder privat? (mir kommts eher so vor wie beruflich wegen A3 Drucker fürs Geschäft, CAD etc)
3a. Wenn Privat was willste denn GENAU damit eigentlich machen?
3b. Wenn beruflich, welche Programme verwendest du denn???
4a. Wie viel Kohle bleibt jetzt eigentlich noch über?
4b. Tja obs über Limit geht ist hier eh egal, eine Einschränkung wäre unterm Strich kostspieliger. Hast du dir über Datensicherheit schon mal Gedanken gemacht, oder Spiegelst du auf ein NAS, bzw. Betriebsserver???
5. Hast du noch irgendwelche Anforderungen, die du vergessen hast?
6. Ist Farbechtheit für dich wichtig? (Ich glaube ja, siehe A3 Drucker)
7. Du hast mit 2 Monitoren glaub gerechnet. Wären da 3 nicht deutlich besser? Und wenn ja, über ein Halterungssystem schon nachgedacht?

Ich glaub das wars. Die Fragen kommen zwar spät, aber wenn du die Kiste wirklich beruflich brauchst sparst du glaub ich teilweise an der falschen Stelle, nämlich den Monitoren. Je nach Software könnten die GTX auch ne ziemlich blöde Entscheidung gewesen sein, und du musst eigentlich auf ne Tesla umsteigen, was halt noch mal richtig Geld kostet, aber wegen Support mehr oder weniger zwingend ist. Ebenso der Ram. 6GB hören sich VERDAMMT mager an, wenn ich da Sachen wie A3 Drucker und CAD höre... Da kann dir ganz schnell die Luft ausgehen, und dann verpufft deine CPU/GPU-Leistung im I/O-Flaschenhals. 

Eventuell wärste sogar mit nem "billigen" Dualsockelsystem von Supermicro besser gefahren. Je nach dem was du mit CAD etc machst, kann ECC nämlich wichtig werden, dann haste mit dem System nämlich verloren.

Da fehlen irgendwie noch massig Infos. Atm schwank ich zwischen, da haste aber Geld verbraten, wobei du bei gleicher Leistung weniger bezahlt hättest bis hin zu Junge Junge, da haste aber sehr knapp kalkuliert, und an falschen Ende gespart, und lieber gleich 10k€ genommen, dann aber wirklich Ruhe gehabt, und so wies jetzt ist, wirste dich wieder ärgern..... 

Es gab ja wohl einen driftigen Grund, warum du von einem X975 umsteigen wolltest oder nicht????


----------



## FRfutzi01 (1. Mai 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne mal so einkaufen gehen. Nach dem Motto: "Was (La)costet die Welt? Geld spielt keine Rolex" Hihihi... Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit Deiner Kiste.


----------



## TampaPowers (4. Mai 2011)

Nochmal eine Frage. Kann ich auch: 1. SSD 2. GPU 3. Thunderbolt 4. GPU oder geht das nicht?
Das Problem ist, dass die eine GPU den Hintern der anderen Küsst und wahrscheinlich keine Luft bekommen wird.


----------



## Softy (4. Mai 2011)

Schau mal ins Handbuch, dort steht, welche PCIE x16 Slots auch mit 16 lanes angebunden sind. Dort müssen die Graka's rein. Normalerweise dürfte das der 1. und 3. Slot (von der CPU aus gesehen) sein.


----------



## TampaPowers (4. Mai 2011)

Also GPU SSD GPU Thunderbolt ok mach ich.

Was mach ich denn eigentlich mit dem EZ Plug von dem großen Case Fan?


----------



## TampaPowers (5. Mai 2011)

So sieht das jetzt aus, bin mir nicht so ganz sicher, ob alles richtig ist.

http://powertampa.com/DSCN0887.jpg
http://powertampa.com/DSCN0892.jpg
http://powertampa.com/DSCN0893.jpg
http://powertampa.com/DSCN0895.jpg
http://powertampa.com/DSCN0896.jpg
http://powertampa.com/DSCN0899.jpg

Peace.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Mai 2011)

Die Bilder sind alle irgendwie unscharf. 
Handycam?

Was willst du genau wissen, bzw. wo hast du Probleme?

Ach ja, Bilder kannst du auch hier um Forum hochladen, einfach unten bei deiner Antwort auf "Anhänge verwalten" klicken.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Mai 2011)

Wieviel Ram sind es denn jetzt geworden?

CAD brauch ja mal schnell recht viel RAM. Da hilft auch ne SSD wenig.


----------



## TampaPowers (5. Mai 2011)

Also die Bilder sind unscharf, weil die Cam das nicht hinbekam(es ist ne Nikon Coolpix).

Momentan sind 6gb drin, weil ich noch an dem gleichen Kit(ohne Fan) am suchen bin. Ich werde später mehr hinzufügen.

Auf Bildern sind die Anschlüsse die ich gemacht habe abgebildet, bin mir auch nach dem durchlesen das Manuals nicht 100% sicher, ob alles richtig ist. Auf einem Bild ist der Anschluss vom großen Case Lüfter zu sehen, ich weiss nicht wo ich den reinstecken muss. Der EZ Plug auf dem Mainboard ist laut Manual um das Mainboard mit Strom zu versorgen, ob ich da auch einen Lüfter dranstecken kann steht dort nicht.


----------



## steinschock (5. Mai 2011)

Nein, da soll Stom rein nicht Raus.


----------



## TampaPowers (6. Mai 2011)

Muss ich den EZ Plug auch einstecken oder reicht der Mainboard und CPU Stecker aus?


----------



## steinschock (6. Mai 2011)

Der ist zur Zusätlichen versorgung der PCIe Leitungen gedacht, also für SLI ect.
Sollte auch ohne keine Probleme machen, aber schadet auch nicht.


----------



## der_knoben (6. Mai 2011)

Das Kabel für den Lüfter musst du doch nur an einen Molex Stecker vom NT anstecken und fertig ist der Lack.


----------



## TampaPowers (6. Mai 2011)

Also hab alles wie im Handbuch angescholssen es sind noch ein paar Stecker übrig. Unten am Board ist ein Stecker mit dem Label Chassis, weiss nicht was da dran soll.

Also das System läuft aka Lüfter laufen, Licht ist an, alles scheint Strom zu bekommen. Nur bleibt mein Bildschirm schwarz. Soll ich ein Bild vom System und den Steckern machen und hochladen?


----------



## Softy (6. Mai 2011)

Ja, mach das mal. Der Chassis Stecker ist vermutlich ein Lüfteranschluss?

Gruß


----------



## der_knoben (6. Mai 2011)

Haste den P8 Stecker für die CPU nicht vergessen? Kommt ja öfter mal vor.


----------



## TampaPowers (6. Mai 2011)

Hab den Ram in die falschen Steckplätze getan(von der CPU aus: 1,3,5 jetzt sind sie 2,4,6) und es Bootet! Fehlt nurnoch die SSD und ein dvd Laufwerk und dann hallo Windows7


----------



## der_knoben (6. Mai 2011)

Komische Geschichte, normalerweise sollte es so sein, dass der RAM immer im 1. Slot und dann halt je nach Channelbetrieb passend sein soll. Aber gut, dann muss ich das mal in meiner ZUsammenbauanleitung ändern.


----------



## TampaPowers (7. Mai 2011)

So kann mir jemand ein Blu-Ray RW Laufwerk und ein DVD RW(mit Rohlingen) Laufwerk empfehlen?


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2011)

Da könntest Du ein LG Electronics BH10LS30 schwarz, SATA, retail nehmen.


----------



## TampaPowers (7. Mai 2011)

Ok, sieht gut aus, brauch aber immernoch ein Blu-Ray, Brenner ist optional, soll nicht zu teuer werden.


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2011)

Das ist ein Kombo-Laufwerk. Damit kannst Du auch BluRay abspielen


----------



## TampaPowers (7. Mai 2011)

Was ist mit dem *Plextor PX-LB950SA?*


----------



## Softy (7. Mai 2011)

Sagt mir nichts, aber der Plextor PX-B940SA, SATA hat beim PCGH-Test (Ausgabe 02/11) mit Note 2,2 am besten abgeschnitten


----------



## Skysnake (8. Mai 2011)

Jup Plextor ist normal etwas teurer als andere, aber die Qualität von Plextor hat mich bisher bei jedem Brenner überzeugt 

Sind was das Brennen angeht echt bombe, und zumindest bei den CD und DVD Brennern konnte man auch dicke mehr drauf packen als eigentlich ging 

Nur leider konnten das dann nur Plextor Laufwerke lesen


----------



## TampaPowers (8. Mai 2011)

Ich denke ich nehme doch das LG, denn ich brauch mindestens zwei Laufwerke und 400€ für Laufwerke ist mir etwas zu viel.


----------



## Softy (8. Mai 2011)

Wofür brauchst Du 2 Laufwerke? Für on-the-fly kopieren oder so? Dann reicht doch ein BD-ROM und ein BD-Writer.


----------



## TampaPowers (8. Mai 2011)

Installieren von Programmen geht damit besser, habe bisher immer zweo genommen, werde da auch nichts dran ändern.


----------



## der_knoben (8. Mai 2011)

Wie oft installierst du denn Programme? Ich hatte früher auch 2 LAufwerke und musst feststellen, nach dem ich nur noch 1 hatte, das ich auch dieses kaum brauche.


----------



## TampaPowers (8. Mai 2011)

Ich bekomme regelmäßig Updates für CAD und CATIA auf DvD und das sind der Regel zwei. Ich muss mal schauen, ob ich doch nurnoch ein zweites Leselaufwerke nehme.


----------



## Psytis (9. Mai 2011)

wie läuft eigentlich CATIA mit mehreren Kernen?? ich arbeite mit Solidedge und idle mir zur zeit immer einen bei 16-18% systemauslastung ab. Wenn da ST3 nicht ordentlich nachlegt bei der Mehrkernunterstützung war der 6kernen mal voll fürn A.


----------



## JawMekEf (9. Mai 2011)

Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> Man leute.... er stellt ne frage und ihr flamed ihn, weil er mehr geld hat als ihr. lasst doch seine sache sein, wie viel er für hardware ausgibt.
> vllt verdient er 7000€ netto im monat, vllt hat er was geerbt... is doch scheiss egal.
> 
> er will wissen welches netzteil und welche graka er kaufen soll und hat nicht nach eurer meinung bzl. finanzen gefragt.
> ...





			
				Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke solche Äußerungen müssen nicht sein, konstruktive Vorschläge bezüglich der Fragen des TE wären sinnvoller.





			
				Vaykir schrieb:
			
		

> wie dumm man sein muss? kp, aber stell mir die frage nochmal und ich sags dir.
> 
> genau so gut könnte ich fragen warum du nen AMD prozessor kaufst oder warum du deine mageren 16k vantage punkte in deiner signatur zeigst?
> aha genau, is deine sache. wenn er nen 990x habe will, solla sich einen kaufen.
> ...





			
				Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das man sich hier im Forum teilweise rechtfertigen muss, wenn man sich ein High-End Teil wie den 990X holt, finde ich echt schon mehr als fragwürdig...
> Immer diese Sprüche "Was willste denn damit" usw. bla bla. Echt NERVIG.
> 
> BTT: Das von Vaykir vorgeschlagene Cougar GX1050 kann ich nur empfehlen. Bin extrem zufrieden damit.



Signed!
Mir geht diese Sche****, so auf den Senkel!


----------



## TampaPowers (9. Mai 2011)

Ok, Problemas. Die Lüfter der Wasserkühlung gehen mir gehörig auf die nerven, bekomm die auch im BIOS zum verrecken net leiser. Ich hab bissl gesucht, aber keinen guten Lüfter mit hohem Durchfluss und dabei trotzdem Leise gefunden.
Ich brauch acht Stück, sollte also nicht mehr als 10€ pro Lüfter werden. Auch brauche ich evtl. Lüfter für die GPU's, denn die werden recht warm und das ohne jegliche Last(bin im BIOS, kein OS drauf).

Zu dem ganzen habe ich noch Probleme im BIOS, im GPU.DIMM Post steht:
PCIe x16/x8 nvidia GPU running at x16
PCIe x8
PCIe X16/x8 nvidia GPU runnig at x8
PCIe x8

DIMM a1 ram
DIMM b1 ram
DIMM c1 nix...

Habe Win7 jetzt auf die Platte gepackt, weil SSD nochnicht da ist. Der erkennt nur 2 der drei Ram Sticks und die zweite GPU läuft nur auf x8. Muss ich ein BIOS update machen?


----------



## TampaPowers (10. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Ram anders gesetzt und mit den Lane Switches gespielt, aber kein Erfolg. Immernoch das selbe, was soll ich machen?


----------



## steinschock (10. Mai 2011)

Hast du noch andere PCIe -Karten drin, außer den 2 Grakas ?

Etwas mehr VTT für die Rams Testen. (QPI/DRAM @ ASUS)
Ansonsten taucht der Fehler auch auf wenn die CPU verkanntet oder der Kühler zu fest angezogen ist .
Und dadurch Pins im Sockel verbogen sind.

Bei so einem neuen MB sollte ein aktuelles Bios drauf sein, falls es schon was neues gibt aber mal Testen.


----------



## TampaPowers (10. Mai 2011)

EDIT: Habs, musste das Thunderbol in den x8 nicht in den x16 slot packen und die Ramstücke nochmal tauschen. Jetzt läuft alles wie es soll


----------

